# KARATE'S RISING BLOCK & BOXING BY Terrible Tim 2X Heavyweight Boxing Champion of the World



## Terrible Tim Witherspoon (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Ivan (Sep 11, 2022)

Terrible Tim Witherspoon said:


>


It's always interesting to see your take and analysis on traditional martial arts techniques, especially given your boxing experience. I believe that some of Mike Tyson's movement is based on Karate, as Cus D'Amato's brother studied Karate, and Tyson even admitted it himself. Perhaps that would be another area you would be interested in?


----------



## Terrible Tim Witherspoon (Sep 11, 2022)

Ivan said:


> It's always interesting to see your take and analysis on traditional martial arts techniques, especially given your boxing experience. I believe that some of Mike Tyson's movement is based on Karate, as Cus D'Amato's brother studied Karate, and Tyson even admitted it himself. Perhaps that would be another area you would be interested in?


Yes absolutely! He seems to use the horse stance a lot in the Pee Ka Boo Style


----------



## Ivan (Sep 11, 2022)

Terrible Tim Witherspoon said:


> Yes absolutely! He seems to use the horse stance a lot in the Pee Ka Boo Style


Another interesting Karate Blocking technique is the Mawashi Uke (Circular Block). I believe you have done it inadvertently yourself with your Philly Shell stance.


----------



## Terrible Tim Witherspoon (Sep 11, 2022)

Ivan said:


> Another interesting Karate Blocking technique is the Mawashi Uke (Circular Block). I believe you have done it inadvertently yourself with your Philly Shell stance.


Very interesting. Can you tell me where in my Philly Shell I do this? This could be another interesting video


----------



## Ivan (Sep 11, 2022)

Terrible Tim Witherspoon said:


> Very interesting. Can you tell me where in my Philly Shell I do this? This could be another interesting video


When you take the hand on your chin and put it on the other side of your face to block hooks, that is the first step of a Mawashi Uke. If you then slap our opponent’s hand away with your hand after blocking it, you’ve perf the circular motion (second step) of a mawashi uke


----------



## Terrible Tim Witherspoon (Sep 11, 2022)

Ivan said:


> When you take the hand on your chin and put it on the other side of your face to block hooks, that is the first step of a Mawashi Uke. If you then slap our opponent’s hand away with your hand after blocking it, you’ve perf the circular motion (second step) of a mawashi uke


My marketer studied Goju Ryu for many years and he is going to show me exactly what you mean


----------

